# Best fuel additive?



## AbeTheMoose (Jun 20, 2014)

So I just bought my 03 Altima, thing's is in fantastic shape, but I figure I'm going to top of the tank tomorrow, and was going to add something to the fuel, just to freshen things up (106k miles).

Any of you guys recommend what's the best? I already have some Marvel's Mystery Oil, and some Starbright Star Tron additive. Should I just add one of those?


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm a fan of Lucas products.


----------



## thesharkster54 (Nov 7, 2014)

I use Seafoam. It does a great job cleaning the injectors.. I also fog the upper intake. Made a noticable difference.

2003 Altima.. 2.5L


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My friend who owns a repair shop swears by 3M Max Strength Fuel System cleaner:

http://3mcollision.com/media/catalo...08814_3m_max_strength_fuel_system_cleaner.jpg

BG 44K is also pretty good.


----------

